# Camelbak Ice versus Chill bottle



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I have the Podium Chill bottle and it works fairly well,. I see there is now a more insulated Ice bottle that costs about $8 more, Anyone used both? Is the Ice bottle noticeably better at keeping water cold?


----------



## damnilocano (Feb 10, 2010)

Found this.. taken from here: http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/09/interbike/interbike-camelbak-hits-the-road_142973

_"The insulated Podium Big Chill is a bigger, 25oz. (750ml) size of the Podium Chill. The Podium Big Chill and Podium Chill insulate four times better than a standard bottle. The more expensive Podium Ice ($20 vs. $12 for Podium Chill) bottle is twice as well insulated yet, while still just as light, thanks to the Aerogel silica gel insulation. The liquid in the gel is flashed off, leaving a superlight, high-void “frozen air” insulating sock that goes between the inner and outer layers of the bottle."_

I think I'll give the Ice a go.


----------



## porttackstart (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't have a Chill, but in comparing the Ice and the regular podium bottle, the ICE is actually more flexible and easy to squeeze.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have both. The Ice does work better at insulating than does the Chill. However, neither works as well as the Polar insulated bottles. That said, due to the Polars being so hard to squeeze, I use the Camelbak bottles. And, contrary to common experience it seems, I don't like the Camelbak bottle top so I use the Polar tops on the Camelbak bottles.


----------

